

Europe’s top startup countries: the good, the bad and the ugly - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/features/3256/europe-top-startup-countries-good-bad-ugly/

======
philiplindblom
Great post Robin.

I feel very familiarly about how you described Sweden as a Startup nation,
even giggled a bit when you mentioned the older vs. young mentality which is
extremely true.

------
gamechangr
When did Russia and Israel become part of Europe? The title is a little
misleading.

